# New trailer bunk layout advice request



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

Thats wack. 

either go with a 2 or 4 bunk system. Never seen 3. maybe would work on a carolina skiff or something completely flat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That’s the most ignorant bunk layout I’ve ever seen. They are trying to save money by being cheap asses and skimping on bunking the trailer correctly.


----------



## PBTH (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I spoke to the builder today and they are putting on 4 bunks.


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

_Years ago I had a trailer built by Owens and Sons, now Aluminum Slide-On and that was the best trailer I have ever owned. They are a family business that custom builds trailers to the exact specifications of the hull and has for many decades. _


----------



## PBTH (Sep 22, 2015)

Yep, they have a great reputation, hence why I didn't want question this bunk layout without getting some second opinions. Apparently this design has worked for a least one other panga owner.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I just redid my panga 18 trailer as it came with two 3x6 timbers ,pangas do not sit on timbers very well due to hull shape, i ran two 2x6...11'-6" long laying flat three brackets each side its like shes being held in her mothers arms 😊👍😎 i have one bow roller on the front crossmember 👍


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Let me try pics again 😊


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I got it figured out now 👍😎


----------



## PBTH (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for sharing some photos. I'm hoping with 2 sets of bunks I won't need any rollers on the crossmembers. The delta pad is 16" wide at the stern, so the inside bunks will start that wide and taper to 9" apart up front.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes you will be good to go with two sets of bunks no roller needed 👍 the roller was already on front crossmember on mine so i left it incase i encounter a steep ramp where bow may try to strike crossmember ,your panga should almost load its self with two sets of bunks ,just find the sweet spot with trailer in water, i also wrap electrical tape on the guide-on on drivers side to take the guess work out of backung down👍 i use a zip tie to mark it ,then at home put tape in its place 👍😎


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I don't think it can be said enough. If you wax or silicone your bunks, keep tension on your winch or keep your safety chain hooked up until you are backed in. Waxed bunks and steep ramps don't mix. I'd hate to laugh at your video of dry launching your boat halfway down the ramp.


----------

